
When your old open-source project unexpectedly gets to the top of Hacker News - matryer
https://medium.com/@matryer/what-happens-when-your-old-open-source-project-unexpectedly-gets-to-the-top-of-hacker-news-31114c6c6efb#.4vip4h27w
======
oneJob
Beautiful example of the permanence and yet fluidity of code. It takes on a
life of its own once you put it out into the world.

